# Calling all Scuba Divers



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So i'm trying to plan a scuba trip somewhere in April. Anyone on here interested in going? Looking for 3 people.

I would need to know before March 10, cause that's when my bid for my flying schedule is due. We can try to use my flying passes but i dont guarantee it. Here's how they work: We book on the flight, show up at the airport and once the flight closes (an hour prior to departure) if theres seats open we go. I have access to the flight loads via internet so we can pick a place where the loads are fairly light. The flights are super cheap, ie. return trip to Puerto Rico is $200.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Paul you are the man with another great offer  one of these days I will have to learn to dive.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Scuba PADI / SDI instructor chiming in*

Well april is a great time to go.. If you are looking for a not so break the bank trip look at flying into FT Lauderdale.. and taking a rental car into key Largo.... and do some dives in the Molases reefs and try the Duane Wreck... I usually go through www.rainbowreef.us they have some good deals for room and board with dives included.. the hotel is steps away from the harbor launching....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Like are we talking taxes and all are in the prices of these flights for that kind of price?!

My interest is peaked. Both my wife and I are padi certified for open water. Don't know if we can pull off another trip this year though. Just from the whole time off of work thing. Damn work always getting in the way.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i would love to go, but won't have exam schedule for a while... if there is still a place open closer to the date, let me know... 
I have my padi divemaster, and i've never been diving in the atlantic...
i'd love to join - but can't commit right now...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what about Utila? it's whale shark time of year, and Honduras isn't supposed to be expensive.
gosh, i really want to go...


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*utilla*

If you want to goto utilla let me know one of my really gos friends is down their for the next 6 months taking his IDC... He's from brampton...


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So who wants to go to the Florida keys?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone for the end of April?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

how about beginning of May?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't dive .. never learned


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mikeylikes said:


> I don't dive .. never learned


Me neither  but I've got a set of Dora the explorer floaties does that qualify Paul? PAR FAR VAR,


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I can snorkel ...


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*scuba*

I can certify you!!


----------

